# Were is bette? Mid-Levels Central, West, East or Peak?



## nikki.jar

Hello

We please need advice as to which area is better or the differences between them.

We moving from London to Hong Kong in July/August and was recommended to look at Mid-levels Central, mid-levels West, Mid-Levels East and the Peak.

My husband will be working in an erea called Quarry Bay. 

Any advice will be much appreciated as we flying next week to meet up with Estate Agents.

Thanks

Nikki


----------



## dunmovin

nikki.jar said:


> Hello
> 
> We please need advice as to which area is better or the differences between them.
> 
> We moving from London to Hong Kong in July/August and was recommended to look at Mid-levels Central, mid-levels West, Mid-Levels East and the Peak.
> 
> My husband will be working in an erea called Quarry Bay.
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated as we flying next week to meet up with Estate Agents.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nikki


depends on what you are doing and who's paying for it. If housing is part of your husband's employment package you have to work to what ever figure the employer states. The Peak is the most expensive real estate in HK. Midlevels is cheaper and near the heart of the city. On the other hand, if you don't mind the 30 min commute to the island far larger and cheaper property can be found out clearwater bay and Sai Kung areas. We had 700 sq ft flat in Yau Yat Tsuen (Kowloon) for a LOWER rental we got a three floor(each flr 700 sqft) house with a roof garden, and two car parking spaces.


----------



## willy8108

*House search*



nikki.jar said:


> Hello
> We please need advice as to which area is better or the differences between them.
> 
> We moving from London to Hong Kong in July/August and was recommended to look at Mid-levels Central, mid-levels West, Mid-Levels East and the Peak.
> 
> My husband will be working in an erea called Quarry Bay.
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated as we flying next week to meet up with Estate Agents.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nikki


Hi....I live in Hong Kong too. I can suggest Mid-Levels Central is good because it is closer to the main business district in Hong Kong. If you need to search a house, i can recommend you the website: 360propertylist
The good thing about this website is that they use 360 panoramic viewto view the property. Its amazing! Anyway, good luck in Hong Kong


----------

